# Question about Mass Protein and gaining weight?



## ziriah (Apr 2, 2014)

So i'm an extremely skinny 15 year old and i basically want to get a nice, musclular body, especially my chest. So my plan is to first try and gain some weight before i hit the gym so i have more fat to turn into muscle but even eating heaps more than i usually do is hard. I have heard that Mass Protein is good for gaining weight BUT only works if you're exercising at the same time (turns into fat muscle). I just wanted to double check with all the professionals on here before i believe anything haha, if that wasn't the case then taking mass protein as a side with my dinner would help heaps with gaining those extra few kgs. Thanks guys, any extra advice with gaining weight would be helpful too


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome to UGB!

Couple of things. At 15 and being skinny, you need to eat real food. LOTS of it. You are metabolically primed for the biggest growth window of your entire life over the course of the next few years. Your motto ought to be: If I can catch it, I can eat it. 

Second, unfortunately, you cannot turn fat into muscle. You can however lose bodyfat, and you most certainly can (and will) gain muscle mass if you are eating well and training smart. Forget the protein powder and the supplements for now. You don't need them and they'll not really help much other than to help your wallet lean out. Spend that money on meat (chicken, steak, fish) good carbs (oats, sweet potatoes, rice) and good fats (coconut oil, olive oil, hell even natty peanut butter) and you will get results. 

Focus on learning the "Big Three" lifts (deads, squats, bench) and learn their form properly. Don't worry much about weight - trust me the Lbs will come - just groove the form. Everything else (machine lifts, isolation exercises) supports your getting stronger on the big three so use the machines & isos as finishers after your primary lift. 

Post up your weight and we can help you to calculate your TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure) and give you an idea of just how many calories you should be taking-in, but in all sincerity you should simply eat until you can't eat anymore and put-in work in the gym & then watch and be amazed at the changes in your body.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 2, 2014)

Exceptional advice savage,
Just my .02c...since you want to gain more weight before hitting the gym do some calisthenics; pushups, dips, pullups, Dips, some cruches
Also try practicing form on squats, deads, and presses with no weight..just contract the muscle (flex hard) while doing so, that way when you do add weight.. Perfect form


----------



## ziriah (Apr 2, 2014)

EDIT :Thanks guys, I'll keep the advice in mind. My weight goes between 45 and 46 kgs, pretty embarrassing i know :s


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 2, 2014)

ziriah said:


> EDIT :Thanks guys, I'll keep the advice in mind. My weight goes between 45 and 46 kgs, pretty embarrassing i know :s



Its not embarrassing brother....your young. You have time on your side to build the physique right.  The key is to get you started off right, and unlearn things like fat turning into muscle........ What you need to do is learn to eat, eat and eat some more.  Keep you training simple and focus on your compound big lifts........And keep at it.  If you do those simple things, you will build yourself a solid foundation you will be thankful for as you continue through the years.


----------



## Glue Sniffer (Apr 2, 2014)

*eat, lift, rest, repeat*

I think I may have been about 90lbs when I was 15, very skinny and embarrassed about it.  Could barely bench 70lbs.  My own mother would tease me about being thin and weak.  Now - 32 years later - I'm a 230 lb wrecking ball.  Love to lift.  LOVE IT.  My advice to you isn't much different than the others.  Make sure you get a daily calorie surplus and start lifting weights.  Don't be afraid to ask big guys in the gym for advice.  I would also keep a journal that includes all the food you eat during the day, PLUS all of the exercises you do when you work out, reps and weight.  Set a few realistic goals for yourself and feel the rush when you smash through them! Take the MASS GAINERS if you find you can't get enough calories in you from whole food choices.  Remember, this will be a long term project!  Don't expect drastic changes over-night.  Good luck to you!


----------



## ziriah (Apr 3, 2014)

Glue Sniffer said:


> I think I may have been about 90lbs when I was 15, very skinny and embarrassed about it.  Could barely bench 70lbs.  My own mother would tease me about being thin and weak.  Now - 32 years later - I'm a 230 lb wrecking ball.  Love to lift.  LOVE IT.  My advice to you isn't much different than the others.  Make sure you get a daily calorie surplus and start lifting weights.  Don't be afraid to ask big guys in the gym for advice.  I would also keep a journal that includes all the food you eat during the day, PLUS all of the exercises you do when you work out, reps and weight.  Set a few realistic goals for yourself and feel the rush when you smash through them! Take the MASS GAINERS if you find you can't get enough calories in you from whole food choices.  Remember, this will be a long term project!  Don't expect drastic changes over-night.  Good luck to you!



Big inspiration right there bro. I get a lot of shit about my weight at school and feel it's time to give everyone a better image of myself. I'm joining the school gym next term (in about 5 weeks) and i've already started getting used to eating more and more daily.


----------

